# Madison RC Outlaws



## Reject2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

there is a new track in madison indiana carpet track it is located at 3000 SHUN PIKE,madison indiana race on saturday doors open at 11am race starts at 1pm to 5pm. testing on tuesdaysn and thursday 6-9 is $5. on race day the cost is $15 for the frist class and $5 for the next class. children under 12 with a racing parent $5 also they have a facebook page called madison rc outlaw.


----------



## Reject2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Reject2424;442645 there is a new track in madison indiana carpet track it is located at 3000 SHUN PIKE said:


> this is from the owner.
> Madison RC Outlaws in an all new track built in December and open now for racing on our oval. We are racing a super speedway arrangment where our middle of the oval is 28' by 54' and will become part of the offroad section of the track when the offroad is completed. The entire track is all new Calandra Fast Trak carpet. We have all new MyLaps equipmet and RC Scoring Pro software running our program. All oval racing to start with in January. See classes and rules details on Facebook at Madison RC Outlaws. We are already starting to have a strong contingent of Short Coarse Trucks setting up to do battle on the oval and they are the largest class due to a founding group of racers and a lot of locals being fond of them. We run Modified with a 10.5 motor limit and another class of Hybrid stock brushed trucks at every race. We are pushing for the NasTruck 17.5 TOUR rules class to grow along with Legends on a breakout. Check us out on facebook and then come race !!!
> 
> Test and Tune Tuesday and Thursday evenings from 6 to 9 and we open at 11 on Saturday and start racing at 1:00 to finish.
> ...


----------

